# Power Acoustik Question



## skinnypimp419 (Jan 15, 2010)

I currently have Fubar 12's and want to upgrade to MOFO-12 but i cant really find those subs all im getting is MOFO-122x which have the same specs BUT look alot different, whats the difference between what im seeing.. these Fubars hit nice but they are 4ohm and i want more bass low end & a 2ohm.. id like to stick with P.A. they have done me well


----------

